

Howto: Install Metasploit 3.1 svn in Ubuntu Hardy Heron - defcon
http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-metasploit-31-svn-in.html
This is a tool that I pentest my lan with and can be used to hack remote computers/networks or whatever, I will show you how to get this setup and installed in Ubuntu Hardy very easily:
======
icey
If you're going to start spamming YC with all your blog posts, maybe you
should spread them out a little more, eh ?

